# Carbohydrates: What You must know



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

This scares me to death, every day you walk down the street it is becoming more and more apparent that the average person is becoming larger and this trend has escalated over recent years.Why are they getting fatter? Here are some reasons… -Less incidental activity-Automated and computerized lifestyle-Longer working hours and less leisure-Increased consumption of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

